
That Time a Guy Tried to Build a Utopia for Mice and It All Went to Hell - ZeljkoS
http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2018/12/that-time-a-guy-tried-to-build-a-utopia-for-mice-and-it-all-went-to-hell/
======
notjustanymike
Thank you for this, it's fascinating. Anecdotally, I worked for a company that
was very well funded but completely adrift last year. Morale was at an all
time low, despite generous benefits, free breakfast, and frequent company
parties. There was political infighting and frequent departures, not unlike
the decline of the mouse culture. I always argued that the morale boosting
exercises only highlighted our total lack of purpose; interesting to see it in
experiment form.

